# NW Iron Ranch Ridgefield Washington Swapmeet. Anyone know what date it is this year?



## fatbike (Jul 30, 2012)

I usually can google it and find out when it is. I haven't been able to pull it up yet. I know it is usually on a Saturday roughly the secound weekend of September. Anyone know for sure?  Its a awesome swapmeet with early arrivals the Friday night before the swap. 


Thanks


----------



## Boris (Jul 31, 2012)

Haven't heard a word yet about this years swap. Last year Phil accused me of trying to have the swap meet all to myself by mentioning the wrong date. You'd think I'd be smart enough this year to keep my mouth shut when I don't have fact in hand, but nooooo. So, it should be on the third Saturday of September, as always. This year that would be Sept. 15th (expect rain).


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2012)

come on, It never rains in Portland....


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Jul 31, 2012)

*September 15th.*

http://schurmanironranch.com/id2.html


----------



## fatbike (Jul 31, 2012)

*September 15th Saturday Schurman Iron Ranch swap meet Ridgefield WA 2012*

Ah! Thank you. September Saturday 15th 2012. Nice! Dave we now know the date so you cannot hve the swap all to yourself.


----------



## Gary Meneghin (Aug 17, 2012)

*Iron Ranch Swap Meet*

Can anyone give me a contact person and phone number for this event?? I am interested inselling a very rare bike at the event but want to know if it is worth a 10 hr drive to bring my bike to the event??  Thanks for your help.  GARY


----------



## Boris (Aug 17, 2012)

I'd suggest that you post a few photos here and now in the Buy and Sell section, see if there's any interest and that delivery to Iron Ranch could be another option to shipping. In other words, I don't know of a person who might be in charge or if they could even answer a question like that.


----------



## Stony (Aug 17, 2012)

I live 2 hours away, but alas, I'll be in Florida that weekend.


----------

